# [V+T] ältere Spieleperlen



## flipflop (16. Januar 2009)

*[V+T] ältere Spieleperlen*

Hallo, habe hier noch einige ältere Spieleperlen, für die ich leider keinen Platz mehr habe.

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere das eine oder andere Spiel noch nicht gespielt und möchte die Gelgenheit nutzen.
Eventuell können wir auch tauschen, einfach mal anfragen.

Habe mal ein paar Preisvorschläge angegeben, so als Richtwerte.
Ganz toll wäre natürlich eine Abnahme im Bundle, da käme ich auch mit dem Preis gerne entgegen.

*Spiele in DVD Boxen*

*- Runaway - A road adventure*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 5€


*- Pro Evolution Soccer 2008*


*- Pro Evolution Soccer 5*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 5€


*- Pro Evolution Soccer 4*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 4€


*- Pro Evolution Soccer 3*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 2€


*- EA Fifa Football 2003*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 2€


*Spiele in Jewelcases*

*- No one lives forever 2: Agentin in geheimer Mission*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 5€


*- Unreal II: The awakening*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 3€


*- Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 3€


*Spiele in paper sleeves*

*- Thief(3): Deadly shadows*
Lag einer Gigabyte Grafikkarte bei

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 3€


*- Tomb Raider: The angel of darkness*

Test bei PCGames

Preisvorschlag: 3€


So, das war's erst einmal; dann mal los, schnürt Euch ein schönes Bundle und macht gerne auch Vorschläge

Läuft auch bei PCGH



Hinweise:
Ich verkaufe als Privatperson und schließe Gewährleistungen und Garantien aus. Ich biete hier aber nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen an. 
Sämtliche Preise verstehen sich exklusive Versandkosten. Generell versende ich versichert mit Nachweis über DHL, Hermes und Post, auf Wunsch des Käufers sind aber natürlich auch andere Formen denkbar. Details für die jeweilige Anfrage dann per PN oder hier im Thread. 

_noxi-edit: Liste aktualisiert_


----------



## flipflop (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V+T] ältere Spieleperlen*

*push


----------



## flipflop (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V+T] ältere Spieleperlen*

Preise alle verhandelbar!


----------



## flipflop (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [V+T] ältere Spieleperlen*

*schieb


----------



## flipflop (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V+T] ältere Spieleperlen*

läuft jetzt auch bei Silenthardware (nur für registrierte Mitglieder)


----------



## flipflop (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V+T] ältere Spieleperlen*

Heavy Metal F.A.K.K. 2 und Runaway sind weg (SHW)

Thief: Feadly Shadows ist weg (PCG)

Neu im Angebot: Pro Evolution Soccer 2008


----------



## flipflop (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: [V+T] ältere Spieleperlen*

No one lives forever ist auch weg.

Noch da:

-Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
- Pro Evolution Soccer 5
- Pro Evolution Soccer 4
- Pro Evolution Soccer 3
- EA Fifa Football 2003
- Unreal II: The awakening
- Tomb Raider: The angel of darkness


----------

